# Another Utah Ski Link Article



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I read Andrew's write up a couple of days ago. It is bs. The Cottonwoods are going to become all pay to play on your "public lands" if all of this is allowed to be ram rod through. Total BS.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

On a side note, if the outdoor industry in Utah is serious about stopping this, companies like BD and Backcountry.com should in no uncertain terms let them know that their operations are going to move out of state if this goes through. That would be a huge monetary loss that I am sure no one in the legislative arm of the state would like to see.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

public lands- always the first to get targeted. selling off the bc to the freaking moosefuckers no less who have zero will or incentive to allow some form of free access. makes me sick. i hope you guys can stop it.

here's another blurb on it from transworld.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like it's a done deal. 
Utah legislature passes resolution to connect ski resorts - ESPN
I hope there are some more road blocks that can get tossed up, but it looks like big business wins again. 

Hopefully next season is a good one for the Intermountain West. I'd like to go touring in the Cottonwoods one last time, before a major chunk of it is all fucked up thanks to these douches.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

NO!!!! I hadn't heard that it was passed. That ruins my day. A lot of people here do not understand my frustration with the entire mess. They tell me the Wasatch is huge. All I can do is laugh at them. The wasatch is tiny and gets smaller and smaller each year.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well the governor has yet to sign it as of the article. I get the feeling that the chances are better that he'd choose to do away with the Zion Curtain, than not sign this bill...


----------



## Bowa41 (Mar 17, 2011)

Just saw that straightchuter posted a nice little video showing all the land we'll end up losing if skilink makes it through.

SkiLink’s Footprint


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Bowa41 said:


> Just saw that straightchuter posted a nice little video showing all the land we'll end up losing if skilink makes it through.
> 
> SkiLink’s Footprint


awesome video. really helpful in understanding the impact ski-link will have on this area.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It is quite unbelievable what Talisker wants to do. They are really trying to strong arm their way into having a major development that benefits them and robs the taxpayer at their expense of course. That is prime land they wish to develop. On top of that they are also pulling that grab with PCMR to strengthen their gains. It's all making a lot of sense now.


----------



## Bowa41 (Mar 17, 2011)

yup, It seems like quite a thought out plan which gets their foot in the door and then allows it all to snowball. It really falls on us to do everything we can to stop that first step from happening.

I really didn't see what the big deal was with increasing the resorts ski areas until I did my first tour last weekend. Once I was out there and got that feel of being away from the resort and that connection with nature, it really opened my eyes as to what we'd be losing. For them to say there'd be no impact to the BC is just ludicrous.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Cottonwoods are also a special place. So close to the metro, yet you can get so far out there quickly. It would be a real shame to have it limited to those who can afford to pay for it, taking it away from everyone else. This also effects Summer hiking and recreation too. It's not just the backcountry skiers and riders who get screwed. It's just a bad deal all the way around.


----------

